# 455BigBlock in my Z



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey i have been working on this 455 Big Block for some time now and im gana put it in my Z in a few weeks. Im still building up a spare Z motor that im gana put in another 84 turbo. Will Z clubs still accept me if i have a american motor in my Z?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's some that will , and probably some that won't. I myself happen to be something of a purist , I think only a Nissan motor belongs in a Z car , but I won't hold it against you. I don't know specifically of any clubs that have V8 Zs , but there are 2 online places I know of. One is Extreme Z and the other is Hybrid Z .


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There are a few V8 powered Zs in the Middle Tennessee Z Club and i cant argue with them.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but they are 350 smalls


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

can you say goodbye tires.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

that personally takes all the fun out of the z for me...i like the fact that i'll be able to drive my car daily and still wax most anything else on the ROAD...

thats what impresses me about nissans sport cars...they don't guzzle gas they are reliable means of transportation and still have a great potential...400whp driven daily...thats going to be nice...


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

yes i love Z's to but im a machinest and i want a prodject car that will kill every car on the road and track. I know how to get power out of the stock v6 to kill all, but i want something no one has seen befor a big block in a import sports car. im still gana have my stock Z to drive around, i just wana play games with the import haters


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

KungFuGrandpa said:


> yes i love Z's to but im a machinest and i want a prodject car that will kill every car on the road and track. I know how to get power out of the stock v6 to kill all, but i want something no one has seen befor a big block in a import sports car. im still gana have my stock Z to drive around, i just wana play games with the import haters


i hope your not talkin about road track with a big block, am i wrong in saying your handling is going to go to shit, your goin to have to do somethin about front suspension cause im pretty sure that v6 is lighter then the 455... Cool beans if you do, but when you get beat by a v6t engine that is already in the car, ooops! lol

Austin


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

the car is being striped down to modd the frame to fit that engne and trans in it and a new suspension to hold the extra weight in the front. Im going to lower the motor and trans mounts 4in so i can lower the center of grav to keep handling decent. Also some AFR alum heads, alum driveshaft, and light weight crank to reduce weight on it. Its only gana add about 350 pounds and since i have already done a weigth reduction it should go back to stock weight. im not worried about handling its traction im gana worry about....goodbye tires


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah your traction is going to be shitty. You will probably be able to idle and just hit it and make it break loose. Now at a track that's not going to help you at all. Each time your tire spins is seconds on the clock that are wasted


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

KungFuGrandpa said:


> yes i love Z's to but im a machinest and i want a prodject car that will kill every car on the road and track. I know how to get power out of the stock v6 to kill all, but i want something no one has seen befor a big block in a import sports car. im still gana have my stock Z to drive around, i just wana play games with the import haters




455 big block driven daily......



hope you got the money for it at two bones a gallon...


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah gas is no problem i run 100 in my Z now at 4 a gallon so im not worried about it. I need to know what the biggest size tire and rim is for a Z. i want to put street tires on it still, i want it to look as stock as possible, at least untill i start it up


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

DUDE THAT WILL ROCK!!!! Im totally all for just nissan motors in Z's, but im sorry- it is f***ing awesome when people put v-8s in them!!! As for handling-- who cares!!!! the 240z would outhandle a Z31 anyday anyways! That would be seriously awesome-- do it!!!!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

mmm...displacement is tasty....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Tavel said:


> mmm...displacement is tasty....


And has been done before... There used to be a pink 240Z that ran around here with a 455... Had a Ford Nine inch rearend and Custom front. They rebuilt the firewall and let the motor/ tranny sit far enough back to have good weight distribution.. The 240Z's were short enough that the tranny will nearly hook to the Rearend... So weight distribution isnt THAT big of a problem... And if they can make a Chevette with a 502 Caddy motor hook up....... Im sure this will be possible.... Good Luck... :cheers:


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

i know they make kits for big block swaps but i never looked into it...


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

this is no kit its all custom work, i want it to be one of a kind. im keeping the hood stock so no one knows theres work done to it. i have seen kits for small blocks too but they have been for 240,260, and 280. if you have seen one for a z31 tell me


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Two years ago at NOPI I saw a 240 with a 454 in it in the burnout contest. I saw a couple of z31s on cardomains site with big blocks in them, I dont have the link though- they were really sweet!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

a BOP engine in a Z31! Hell yes!
I love torque, and I hate rice. I love my Z because it will make near 500 Lb Ft with the VG engine.
I think it will be fucking sweet.
One off cars is what it's all about. Cookie cutter cars suck (*caugh SR0 guys caugh*)


----------

